# Archer



## Hadrian (Mar 2, 2010)

One of the best new programs for me, sort of thing Adult Swim had before it went bleh.  Pretty much for those who loved Sealab & Home Movies I reckon.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 2, 2010)

Or Frisky Dingo, perhaps. (since they're made by the same people)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm loving this show as well!


----------



## Gore (Mar 4, 2010)

I hear Coach McGuirk and  wait no that isn't her...but yeah Coach McGuirk. Will have to check this out.


----------



## WildWon (Mar 4, 2010)

I tried. I really did. I _REALLY_ wanted to like it. But, damn if it's not a slow build to anything.

Perhaps when i can get my hands on some smoke again, i might enjoy the hell out of it


----------



## Gore (Mar 4, 2010)

On Episode 3 (it's on Hulu)
Quite enjoying it so far.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow this looks straight out of flash or toon boom. Sweet style. And it looks funny.


----------

